# african cichlid id help



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

I rescued these 2 Africans and am not sure what type they are. 

one looks like a yellow peacock and 1 has rounder forehead and I think is mbuna for sure. Yellow zebra?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

did some googling and looks like:

First one could possibly be Petrotilapia Xanthos - Hap 
- seems pretty easy going and gets along with my other peacocks and haps

second one looks to be Msobo? pics online match my guy, although it might be a female, even though it has egg spots? he/she is pretty aggressive and big 5" or so. 

Probably going to look to sell or trade that one. if anyone is interested, I would be interested in peacocks, haps, loaches, synodontis catfish.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Safe bet to say this string came from Lake Malawi, Mbuna species. I wouldn't advertise any further than that. 

If I had to guess Metriaclima estherae female (zebra) hybrid. The "aggressive" describes a female.


----------



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

ok you think it is a female? it is very aggressive so I will have to remove her. Thought it was a male as fins are more pointed and it has egg spots on the anal fin. very bright yellow fish but in one tank she is moderate, no chasing, then when put her in tank with just African cichlids, she chases everyone and aggressively.


----------



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

*Matriaclima is a synonym*



des said:


> Safe bet to say this string came from Lake Malawi, Mbuna species. I wouldn't advertise any further than that.
> 
> If I had to guess Metriaclima estherae female (zebra) hybrid. The "aggressive" describes a female.


Metriaclima is a synonym to Maylandia. Only the dutch Mr. Ad Konings thinks this is a valid genus. All scientists (Konings is none) disagree. Unfortunately lots of north Americans buy his books and have been victims of fake informations.

I guess both fish are hybrids with mbuna roots.


----------

